# Taxman's first bench and layout



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Due to space restrictions, I'm starting with a 4'x8' bench with a few ideas to expand at some point. Thanks to this board, I found a few great layouts for my space at Thor's. I've extended this 4'x7' layout to essentially 4'x8'.







Got started laying track the other day, just waiting on my switches now; hopefully by Friday. Darned difficult locating O36 remote switches right now.














I'll post some pics with from something better than my phone tomorrow, err later today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see them on e bay?

The switches.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Got the first two of my switches yesterday; third is on its way. Fairly fierce bidding on them on ebay Big Ed but I snagged a few at decent prices. Made a little more progress on my train room; good to have a man cave again.























Starting to plan on routing wires and such as I figure what other structures and features I'll add. Primarily going for an industrial and freight layout for the first go round.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks nice and simple. Wish I had gone that route :eyes: What are your plans for the point to point?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the simple layout.

What's the "table underneath the table" for ???

TJ


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I like the simple layout.
> 
> What's the "table underneath the table" for ???
> 
> TJ


I agree , looks like it's coming along nicely.great job:thumbsup:


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Did you put any sound deadening board,such as homosote or osb under your track,or did you just use regular plywood.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> What's the "table underneath the table" for ???
> 
> TJ


Don't know about Taxmans plan but I intend to have a 'table underneath the table' for additional storage of our junque.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think your horseshoes should be turned the other way.
They say it is bad luck to turn one upside down.
Though I don't know which way is upside down.

Most of the ones I see mounted are the other way, I would not want you to have any bad luck on the RR.

Do you know if you find a horse shoe somewhere in your travels, it is good luck.

Oh, train table?
Looking good.:thumbsup:


Edit,
Get a bracket that holds the lamp away from the wall too. Plant hanger brackets work.
I installed a light in mine. A small clear Christmas type that goes in the Village houses, with the red glass it looks nice.

Raise and mount the Bud sign too.


OK, I am done picking on you for now.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> I think your horseshoes should be turned the other way.


Horseshoes are displayed with the open end up. That way the luck doesn't run out.
This advise is moot should you find your horse on it's back, legs in the air.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Shoes, sign and lantern are all termporarily hung on existing screws just to get them out of the way while I move stuff around. Never heard about the bad luck issue with them being hung the wrong way. Good looking out.

TJ, the lower shelf is for storage. Since I'm converting our storage room into my train room, I had to accomodate our junk as Jack stated.







Steamchaser, given the feedback I got on quieting down the fastrack, I just went with plywood for now.

As you can see I got my 3rd switch this morning. Now I'm still waiting for a few structures and lights.







Need to do a little research on wiring to control the lines separately. Baby steps.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Taxman7735,
I'm not trying to knock, just a observation. It looks like you have mold growing on your lower shelf like it had gotten wet or was stored in a damp spot, just put a little bleach on a paper towel and dab the mold and it will die and disappear in minutes. That way you and everyone else will be able to enjoy the trains with out getting sick!


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Taxman7735,
> I'm not trying to knock, just a observation. It looks like you have mold growing on your lower shelf like it had gotten wet or was stored in a damp spot, just put a little bleach on a paper towel and dab the mold and it will die and disappear in minutes. That way you and everyone else will be able to enjoy the trains with out getting sick!


That was my thought as well but it was treated when I finished building the bench two weeks ago and it's still there and not expanding/growing so who knows.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Have had little time to work on the layout but have picked up some new additions this week. Most integral is the Lionel 397 Coal Loader. Needed a little cleaning at time of purchase to get it going adequately but not too much of a chore.







Also picked up a pair of freight stations, a few more Marx searchlight towers, an operating switch tower and a cute little log cabin. 














Should get quite a bit more done this weekend so hopefully I"ll have better action in the next set of pics. Also rehung the horseshoes and sign; was waiting until I put Uma up before worrying about that other stuff but oh well. Gotta please the masses.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Alas, I didn't get much more done on the layout this weekend. I did finally unjam the belt of my coal loader after stupidly using the old Lionel artificial shards of coal rather than the new rounded stuff. Besides that, not much progress. 

My family did treat me to some scenery gifts for Father's Day. Just need to figure out where to put stuff while understanding it still can evolve with the layout.

Made a little headway on the blocking issue. Also have an idea on cleaning up my lights/accessory wiring needs, as well as setting up my control panel. Must get back to my hobby shop for a few pieces of track and possibly more whatever strikes my fancy. Even with all the chores, I should be running a decent little layout by the end of the week.

Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------

